# MW2 Spec Ops NAT is strict no matter what i do!!



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm trying to play spec ops with my friend on PC, yet halfway through an op he will time out due to lag :upset:. My NAT type is strict, though strangely, it is OPEN in multiplayer. I've tried everything to make it open. I've forwarded ports, set up a static IP address and forwarded ports to it. I've also tried enabling and disabling uPnP, and nothing works. Its allowed in my firewall, and doesn't work even with firewall disabled. I have a Thomson TG585v7 modem. Like I said, my NAT is open in multiplayer, but STRICT in Spec Ops:upset:. Anybody able to help?

Thanks ray:


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

bump.


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

bump.


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

bump.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey specopsguy.

No need to bump your thread every day.

http://portforward.com/english/appl...re_2/Call_of_Duty_-_Modern_Warfare_2index.htm

Have you checked out this one yet?


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

yes i've forwarded every port needed and created static IP and still Strict.


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bumpp


----------



## Ybselgo (Nov 11, 2010)

And you're sure its not his connection?


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't know, but nothing I do makes it go to open :upset:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

To clarify, who is hosting the sever: you or your friend?


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jason09 said:


> To clarify, who is hosting the sever: you or your friend?


I am.

BUMP. ray:


----------



## Ybselgo (Nov 11, 2010)

Have you tried just assigning a static IP for your PC and leaving the rest (i.e. port forwarding)? Worked for me with my PS3.


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ybselgo said:


> Have you tried just assigning a static IP for your PC and leaving the rest (i.e. port forwarding)? Worked for me with my PS3.


Yes, I set up a static IP and then port forwarded to it. Didn't work :upset:


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

bump..


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is the modem the only external device you are using to connect to the Internet?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is the static IP set on the router or the PS3?


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

ebackhus said:


> Is the static IP set on the router or the PS3?


Router. I don't have a ps3 :grin:


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

BUMP ray:​


----------



## specopsguy112 (Sep 13, 2010)

buuuump


----------



## Ybselgo (Nov 11, 2010)

Dude, stop bumping so much. 

Can you connect to other people on spec ops whilst having an open NAT? If so it's probably your friends connection (ask him if he can connect to other people on spec ops as well). If not than its probably yours, and since you seem to have tried everything, try getting a new router/modem (or borrowing a friends, but not the one in question) and trying it with both its and your PC's settings on auto before customising. 

If you do decide to get a new router/modem, have a quick search on google to make sure no one has had any problems with it on CoD before buying. 

If this doesn't work then I don't know, get black ops? lulz


----------

